# laguna 180



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Im thinking about buying an 18 ft center console sea ray.Its a 94 has a 115 merc on it any do's or donts about it .You know rumors about those boats? Ill be paying about 6 grand for it after i pick up payments.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I see them on the water in the Cheaspeake up around Annapolis. Never heard anything bad about them. I don't think I'd do anything off-shore. Give it a good sea trial and see how she does in some chop. If you're pleased go for it. Seems like a pretty good deal. Any electronic come with her (GPS, fish finder, or VHF radio)? Good luck and let us know. I'd like to have one for some flats fishing.

Catman.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey man I'll give you one perrter why don't you pick up my 23 ft formula with a 225 for 9500 (neg) it got a cabin plunty of fishing room full curtains to keep out of the weather PM me if you want a pic or 10 later 

Mike


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Im thinking about buying an 18 ft center console sea ray.Its a 94 has a 115 merc on it any do's or donts about it .You know rumors about those boats? Ill be paying about 6 grand for it after i pick up payments.


Yeah,Steve,I heard if you don't lemme HO on your boat,you won't catch any feesh


----------

